# FS: shrimp and cory



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have 10+ bronze cories I would like to get rid of. I will let them all go for $25. They are being fed flakes and bloodworms. (PENDING)










I also have a ton of Painted Fire reds for sale (no picking, all random picks):

peewee sized: $4 each or 10 for $30
juvenile: $6 each or 10 for $50
adults: $7each or 10 for $60


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

pee wee picture:


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

I also have 10 peppered cories for $25. My pea puffers keep trying to nip their fins.

Still have thousands of PFR.


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bronze cories all sold.


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

Some more pictures of PFR


















Also selling SNOWBALLS. 10 for $25 or 20 for $40


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow Frank super nice shrimps as usual! free bump for nice shrimps and super nice guy!


----------



## daiju007 (Jan 28, 2011)

do still have them i need the painted red shrimps 10 fo them let me know if u ahve my no 778 245 9110


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

Also selling SNOWBALLS. 10 for $25 or 20 for $40







[/QUOTE]

what are those round balls?


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

bambam said:


> Also selling SNOWBALLS. 10 for $25 or 20 for $40


what are those round balls?[/QUOTE]

Those round balls are the ehiem substrat for filter...


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

actually they're not. They are twice as porous as substrat and are part of a new product line of called bacterhouse. Eheim substrat colorations are much darker.



tang daddy said:


> what are those round balls?


Those round balls are the ehiem substrat for filter...[/QUOTE]


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

*the pepper cory's*

I would love to come by and buy the pepper cory's would you be in tonight? And where are you located?


----------

